# Cat scratch fever



## sheriously (Nov 10, 2015)

Any ideas on how I can "fix" these leather arms? The cat scratches are on every arm corner of the loveseat, couch and chair. I bought them used, so these aren't our cat scratches, however this is why I bought used...I wouldn't be surprised if our cat did the same. Our dog gets on furniture, our kids are messy and of course the cat...so hence I didn't want to spend a lot of money on anything and end up stressed of it being ruined. So $150 for all 3 pieces and the hope of hiding this somehow I could not resist. So...I'm hoping for inspiration. Thanks :vs_bulb: - Mary


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is just no great way to "fix" that without replacing that panel. or just adding a throw over the whole couch.
Even a dye to get sort of a color match would not fix all the scratches.


----------



## sheriously (Nov 10, 2015)

Your idea of a dye was actually something I hadn't thought of. It might be a fix until we move the set to the basement where it doesn't matter as much. Will consider it thanks


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Looks like mine


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

If your cat doesn't have a scratching post, get it one. You may have to "train" the cat away from sharpening its claws on the furniture. I tried several things and found that spraying the scratching post with catnip and rubbing the furniture with a fresh slice of hot pepper worked.

Around 25-30% of cats could care less about catnip, so if you don't know, experiment before buying the spray. I can't remember whether it was a Jalepeño or Serrano that worked, just that I didn't have to go to a Habanero,


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Shoe polish in a bottle will disguise those temporarily. 

Get rid of the cat.

ED


----------



## sheriously (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a cat, yes...but these aren't my cats scratches. LOL He isn't nearly as bad as this...he actually scratches the back of our rear projection tv though! A cat scratcher is on hubs to-do list


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If the couch is against the wall, cut some of the leather off the back.
Hot glue a patch to each corner ...let's say you cut a 12" piece by the length
you need. Patch the corner 6" in the front and 6" on the side, by the length
you need to cover.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> If the couch is against the wall, cut some of the leather off the back.
> Hot glue a patch to each corner ...let's say you cut a 12" piece by the length
> you need. Patch the corner 6" in the front and 6" on the side, by the length
> you need to cover.


this is about what i was going to say, except. just buy a piece of matching leahter and glue it on. it won't look great, but it won't look bad.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That doesn't look like an area that has to be soft, so if you are a woodworker you could cut up, rout and stain a panel to go there. Some furniture is built that way from the factory.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Unless you are a _complete_ perfectionist , it looks like a fairly easy repair . I'd simply wrap replacement material from arm interior around to back & tack in place . It almost looks like no tacks would be visible .


----------

